# Centurion Saturday and Sunday this weekend (Aug 1st & 2nd)



## rickg (Jul 30, 2015)

Wife is away so looking to play both days and have spaces for 3 guests each day. 
Normal weekend guest green fee is Â£96 but I have some credits and it will cost you just Â£50 (can pay by card or cash).

Looking to play around 1pm 

Post if you would like to play and indicate which day (going to be a scorcher this weekend and the course is in fantastic nick)

Sat 1st Aug 1pm:

Rick
Guest 1
Guest 2
Guest 3

Sun 2nd Aug 1pm:

Rick
Guest 1
Guest 2
Guest 3


----------



## Imurg (Jul 30, 2015)

Damn, damn, damn damn and blast it.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2015)

Club champs this weekend - hope the lucky people enjoy their days :thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 30, 2015)

What tees/course length you going to be playing Rick?


----------



## rickg (Jul 30, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			What tees/course length you going to be playing Rick?
		
Click to expand...

Silver tees 6750 yards


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 30, 2015)

rickg said:



			Silver tees 6750 yards
		
Click to expand...

I would love to play on Saturday... well either day really. Still space?


----------



## Region3 (Jul 30, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Damn, damn, damn damn and blast it.....
		
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## rickg (Jul 30, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I would love to play on Saturday... well either day really. Still space?
		
Click to expand...

Of course Alex. I'll put you down for Saturday


----------



## rickg (Jul 30, 2015)

Sat 1st Aug 1pm:

Rick
Alex1975
Guest 2
Guest 3

Sun 2nd Aug 1pm:

Rick
Guest 1
Guest 2
Guest 3


----------



## Rooter (Jul 30, 2015)

Would love to but alas can not, amazed this was not full within an hour of posting!!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 30, 2015)

Id love to Rick, but I'm filling in for you at Gainsborough! :smirk:


----------



## fripnchips (Jul 30, 2015)

Great offer Rick, Surprised you haven't filled the spaces already


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 30, 2015)

Rick.

I'd be a starter for Sunday if similar collection arrangement available as last time.

Do you still have the Vokeys? 

Can you take my first couple of Drives?


----------



## rickg (Jul 30, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Rick.

I'd be a starter for Sunday if similar collection arrangement available as last time.

Do you still have the Vokeys? 

Can you take my first couple of Drives? 

Click to expand...

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Yes


----------



## fundy (Jul 30, 2015)

Sigh, if only this had been posted yesterday 

Have fun Rick, no doubt you'll fill this up, hope whoever plays enjoys (ps think you should make Alex play off the blacks  )


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 30, 2015)

fundy said:



			Sigh, if only this had been posted yesterday 

Have fun Rick, no doubt you'll fill this up, hope whoever plays enjoys (ps think you should make Alex play off the blacks  )
		
Click to expand...


I was going to PM you.... is this going to beat me up bad? 

Its so lovely looking I am not sure I care....

OK I care... lets play off the reds!


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 30, 2015)

rickg said:



			1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Yes
		
Click to expand...

PM/text the sort of time then.

Can I borrow the wedges please?

Re 3....Forgot to mention that they need to reach the fairway, if not be on it - not like mine! rolleyes:


----------



## fundy (Jul 30, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I was going to PM you.... is this going to beat me up bad? 

Its so lovely looking I am not sure I care....

OK I care... lets play off the reds! 

Click to expand...

Nah its a par 74 off the silvers,you'll be fine, just have to drive the ball straight (you can guess why I struggle lol)


----------



## rickg (Jul 30, 2015)

Sat 1st Aug 1pm:

Rick
Alex1975
Guest 2
Guest 3

Sun 2nd Aug 1pm:

Rick
Foxholer
Guest 2
Guest 3


----------



## JustOne (Jul 30, 2015)

Can I stay the night at your gaff if I play Saturday? .... off to Gainsborough the following morning so I guess I'd be part way there


----------



## rickg (Jul 30, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Can I stay the night at your gaff if I play Saturday? .... off to Gainsborough the following morning so I guess I'd be part way there 

Click to expand...

Of course you can mate.....Mi Casa, Su Casa....I'll have the West Wing prepared..... :whoo:


----------



## JustOne (Jul 30, 2015)

rickg said:



			Of course you can mate.....Mi Casa, Su Casa....I'll have the West Wing prepared..... :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent!!.... please have my bed turned down by 9pm 

Just have to secure the wife's car a day early, shouldn't be a problem (he says with his fingers crossed) 

I'm in unless something goes pear-shaped, will meet you there :thup:



# confirmed with the wife.... better go clean the clubs


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2015)

Sunday please :thup:


----------



## Crow (Jul 30, 2015)

Rick, Saturday would be great for me if a space still free! 

(I just need to clear it with my wife as I'm already playing Sunday but I've got a feeling this could be on )


----------



## rickg (Jul 30, 2015)

Sat 1st Aug 1pm: (full)

Rick
Alex1975
JustOne
Crow

Sun 2nd Aug 1pm: (1 space remaining)

Rick
Foxholer
Fish
Guest 3


----------



## Crow (Jul 30, 2015)

Cheers Rick that's brilliant, can't wait!

But should I insist James sells me a driver before we tee off? I've already bought one off you and Alex and the karma might not be right if I've not bought one off James as well....


----------



## JustOne (Jul 31, 2015)

I can dig up some old piece of cra........erm, I mean I have some lovely VERY LONG AND STRAIGHT HITTING drivers available, I'll dig out a nice shiney one


----------



## quinn (Jul 31, 2015)

rickg said:



			Sat 1st Aug 1pm: (full)

Rick
Alex1975
JustOne
Crow

Sun 2nd Aug 1pm: (1 space remaining)

Rick
Foxholer
Fish
Guest 3
		
Click to expand...

I'll take the last place if it's still going ?


----------



## rickg (Jul 31, 2015)

Sat 1st Aug 1pm: (full)

Rick
Alex1975
JustOne
Crow

Sun 2nd Aug 1pm: (Full)

Rick
Foxholer
Fish
Quinn


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 31, 2015)

Super excited!... Might even clean my shoes. Showed HIT the website last night... v Impressed! 

Crow did I sell you the 909?... One of my fav clubs ever! 

We going to pay a bit of match play?


----------



## rickg (Jul 31, 2015)

I'll be there from 11 ish on Saturday if anyone wants to get there early, have some lunch and hit some balls.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 31, 2015)

rickg said:



			I'll be there from 11 ish on Saturday if anyone wants to get there early, have some lunch and hit some balls.
		
Click to expand...


Sounds good, ill hunt you out.


----------



## rickg (Jul 31, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Sounds good, ill hunt you out.
		
Click to expand...

Just buzz the gate when you get there and let them know you're my guest, they should get your clubs out of the car for you...


----------



## Crow (Jul 31, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Super excited!... Might even clean my shoes. Showed HIT the website last night... v Impressed! 

Crow did I sell you the 909?... One of my fav clubs ever! 

We going to pay a bit of match play?
		
Click to expand...

You did, great club!

I'm up for any format.



rickg said:



			I'll be there from 11 ish on Saturday if anyone wants to get there early, have some lunch and hit some balls.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds most civilised, I've got to take some garage junk to the local tip first (and my wife's probably got a load of other jobs lined up for me over the next few days as I'm playing twice this weekend) but should be able to get there just after 11.


----------



## quinn (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks a stunning course Rick, can't wait, you've even sorted the weather for us &#128521;


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 31, 2015)

Gutted to have only just seen this as I'd of jumped on the Sunday game


----------



## richart (Jul 31, 2015)

rickg said:



			they should get your clubs out of the car for you...
		
Click to expand...

 We have that service at Blackmoor, but unfortunately you will never see them again.


----------



## rickg (Aug 1, 2015)

Just to whet the appetite, here's Rick Shiels and Peter Finch on course vlog earlier this month:

Part 1 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=7fFpQqpedX8

Part 2 
http://youtu.be/V2-VKzWdfbk

Part 3
http://youtu.be/3fuF1dQvwE4


----------



## rickg (Aug 1, 2015)

Think I put the wrong link up for part 1 

http://youtu.be/NNj9dLHWLes

And here's the final hole

http://youtu.be/F1JUZ9FyMpE


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2015)

Good to see them both experiencing everything either side of the fairways at times, especially the 16th, how many times did we here them say "we don't know what's over there" of "is that our green", these laser boys need a good up to date GPS :smirk:


----------



## quinn (Aug 1, 2015)

rickg said:



			Think I put the wrong link up for part 1 

http://youtu.be/NNj9dLHWLes

And here's the final hole



http://youtu.be/F1JUZ9FyMpE

Click to expand...


Haven't seen many opening holes better than that one, I've got a day to learn how to hit a draw &#128512;


----------



## rickg (Aug 1, 2015)

quinn said:



			Haven't seen many opening holes better than that one, I've got a day to learn how to hit a draw &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

It's a great risk and reward hole.......fairly straightforward if played as a 3 shotter, but so tempting to go for it in 2, as a good drive brings the green in range.............I usually change my mind about 6 times between the putting green and the tee!! :rofl:


----------



## Crow (Aug 1, 2015)

rickg said:



			Just to whet the appetite, here's Rick Shiels and Peter Finch on course vlog earlier this month:

Part 1 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=7fFpQqpedX8

Part 2 
http://youtu.be/V2-VKzWdfbk

Part 3
http://youtu.be/3fuF1dQvwE4

Click to expand...

Just about to leave so I'll have to save that for when I get back.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 1, 2015)

rickg said:



			It's a great risk and reward hole.......fairly straightforward if played as a 3 shotter, but so tempting to go for it in 2, as a good drive brings the green in range.............I usually change my mind about 6 times between the putting green and the tee!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

A layup with the tee-shot works! Specially if you hole the 15 footer 2nd putt! 

2nd's easy too if you bounce over the bunker! 

I like (pretty straight/simple) Par 5s as starting holes! Those that have prepared, and are capable, can consider going for the green in 2, while those who haven't/can't still have chance for birdie with a decent 3rd shot. Mill Ride (in Ascot) has 'the best' opening hole imo - with little danger right and even a horrendous block/slice can end up ok on the 18th Fairway (though a bit dodgy for those coming down that hole!). Berkshire Red comes 3rd after Sunningdale Old! Old Tom Morris is reputed to have preferred a couple of straightforward Par 4s to start, with the comment along the lines of 'Golfers know we should warm up, but we rarely do!' James Braid normally followed a similar philosophy. Then, of course, there's the 1st at The Shire!! Or Berkshire Blue!!


----------



## quinn (Aug 1, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			A layup with the tee-shot works! Specially if you hole the 15 footer 2nd putt! 

2nd's easy too if you bounce over the bunker! 

I like (pretty straight/simple) Par 5s as starting holes! Those that have prepared, and are capable, can consider going for the green in 2, while those who haven't/can't still have chance for birdie with a decent 3rd shot. Mill Ride (in Ascot) has 'the best' opening hole imo - with little danger right and even a horrendous block/slice can end up ok on the 18th Fairway (though a bit dodgy for those coming down that hole!). Berkshire Red comes 3rd after Sunningdale Old! Old Tom Morris is reputed to have preferred a couple of straightforward Par 4s to start, with the comment along the lines of 'Golfers know we should warm up, but we rarely do!' James Braid normally followed a similar philosophy. Then, of course, there's the 1st at The Shire!! Or Berkshire Blue!! 

Click to expand...

Looks a cracking course, you played it before ?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 1, 2015)

quinn said:



			Looks a cracking course, you played it before ?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, I have had the pleasure! That 'layup' was actually a (skied) Drive of barely 100 yards! :rofl:


----------



## quinn (Aug 1, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Indeed, I have had the pleasure! That 'layup' was actually a (skied) Drive of barely 100 yards! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Perfect lay up &#128512; I'm sure they'll be a few comedy moments tomorrow, looking forward to it, see you there, just off to get the car polished and valleted &#128512;


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Indeed, I have had the pleasure! That 'layup' was actually a (skied) Drive of barely 100 yards! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Could be worse you couldve pulled out an iron for safety and still missed the fairway 40 yards right!!!


----------



## quinn (Aug 1, 2015)

fundy said:



			Could be worse you couldve pulled out an iron for safety and still missed the fairway 40 yards right!!!
		
Click to expand...

I've got the feeling my 2nd shot may involve a side ways chip out from the trees &#128512;


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2015)

quinn said:



			I've got the feeling my 2nd shot may involve a side ways chip out from the trees &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Its wide enough dont let my waywardness put you off lol, aim at the bunkers up the right with a little draw youll be fine 

Enjoy the day, its a cracking track


----------



## quinn (Aug 1, 2015)

fundy said:



			Its wide enough dont let my waywardness put you off lol, aim at the bunkers up the right with a little draw youll be fine 

Enjoy the day, its a cracking track 

Click to expand...

Cheers for the tip, the little draw might be a problem though, can't wait, looks a cracker,


----------



## quinn (Aug 1, 2015)

planning to get there for 12 ish tomorrow, did I read we mention your name at the gate to get in ?


----------



## rickg (Aug 1, 2015)

Well that's today visitors blooded. Fair to say it's Centurion 1 - Visitors 0

Front 9/B9 scores:

Rick 16/19 =35
Alex 9/10=19
James 8/12=20
Nick 6/16 =22

We paired off and played combined stableford Matchplay. James and me vs Nick and Alex. 
Result 6&5. 
We then swapped partners for a 5 hole match which myself and Nick won 2 up. 

Fair to say we had a brilliant time and the banter was brutal as you would expect. 
I'll leave it for the others to fill in some gaps and post some photos


Same format tomorrow. Let's see if the next batch fare any better.


----------



## rickg (Aug 1, 2015)

quinn said:



			planning to get there for 12 ish tomorrow, did I read we mention your name at the gate to get in ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate


----------



## quinn (Aug 1, 2015)

rickg said:



			Yes mate
		
Click to expand...

Ok, cheers, see you there


----------



## Crow (Aug 1, 2015)

A brilliant day, Rick was the perfect host as you'd expect.
The course is fabulous with some stunning views, a great variety of holes and lovely greens, I'd never have guessed it was only a couple of years old.
As usual I forgot to take any pictures so I hope James or Alex managed to take a few.

I started with the obligatory drive into the trees and chip out, somehow scrambling a point, it would take another four holes until I got another.  Chipping out the trees on the third I caught a buried piece of flint the size of my fist, splitting it in half and leaving a big dent in the hosel of my PW, a fine momento to take home with me. I was still only on 2 points after 7 holes but my first par on the 8th for 3 points and a point on the 9th saw me out with a respectable 6 points.

Played better on the back nine and finished off nicely by parring the last three holes, including a booming drive down the 16th and hitting gap wedge to the middle of the green.

Thanks Rick, Alex and James, fantastic day!


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2015)

rickg said:



			Well that's today visitors blooded. Fair to say it's Centurion 1 - Visitors 0

Front 9/B9 scores:

Rick 16/19 =35
Alex 9/10=19
James 8/12=20
Nick 6/16 =22

We paired off and played combined stableford Matchplay. James and me vs Nick and Alex. 
Result 6&5. 
We then swapped partners for a 5 hole match which myself and Nick won 2 up. 

Fair to say we had a brilliant time and the banter was brutal as you would expect. 
I'll leave it for the others to fill in some gaps and post some photos


Same format tomorrow. *Let's see if the next batch fare any better*.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah baby, bring it on


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2015)

Crow said:



			A brilliant day, Rick was the perfect host as you'd expect.
The course is fabulous with some stunning views, a great variety of holes and lovely greens, I'd never have guessed it was only a couple of years old.
As usual I forgot to take any pictures so I hope James or Alex managed to take a few.

I started with the obligatory drive into the trees and chip out, somehow scrambling a point, it would take another four holes until I got another.  Chipping out the trees on the third I caught a buried piece of flint the size of my fist, splitting it in half and leaving a big dent in the hosel of my PW, a fine momento to take home with me. I was still only on 2 points after 7 holes but my first par on the 8th for 3 points and a point on the 9th saw me out with a respectable 6 points.

Played better on the back nine and finished off nicely by parring the last three holes, including a booming drive down the 16th and hitting gap wedge to the middle of the green.

Thanks Rick, Alex and James, fantastic day! 

Click to expand...

I'd say you've been well & truly blooded in, the Centurion way  How did you approach the 18th for your par, did you go for the green in regulation taking on the water or did you bale out short left then chip close to the pin?  That's a real risk & reward hole at 550yds off the Silvers, it owes me and Rick, we lost our title on countback because of that hole


----------



## quinn (Aug 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			Yeah baby, bring it on 

Click to expand...

Same here, up already and raring to go, should be a good day..hopefully &#128521;


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2015)

quinn said:



			Same here, up already and raring to go, should be a good day..hopefully &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

My first review when I played with Rick is HERE, we nearly did the double but lost on count-back the following year.


----------



## quinn (Aug 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			My first review when I played with Rick is HERE, we nearly did the double but lost on count-back the following year.
		
Click to expand...


Great write up, sounds like I'm in for a treat today, just watching the shields/ finch vlogs, looks stunning, does look like Woburn doesn't it, and a links back 9, whole game should get a good test today, see you there later


----------



## rickg (Aug 2, 2015)

Might get to meet Goughy today as he's playing this morning.......my hero!


----------



## Crow (Aug 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'd say you've been well & truly blooded in, the Centurion way  How did you approach the 18th for your par, did you go for the green in regulation taking on the water or did you bale out short left then chip close to the pin?  That's a real risk & reward hole at 550yds off the Silvers, it owes me and Rick, we lost our title on countback because of that hole 

Click to expand...

Definitely seen its teeth, and a lot of its trees. :mmm:

The 18th I hit a nice driver just short of the left fairway bunker, 5 wood towards the oak on the right side and then one of my best irons to close, a 9 with a touch of draw to the heart of the green and two putts, always good to finish on a high.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 2, 2015)

I had such a lovely day. Rick thanks so much for the invite and Nick and James for the great company. 

A beautiful, enviable course! It's hard but fair. Great greens. Just loved it, thanks.


----------



## rickg (Aug 2, 2015)

Results in from Day 2:
Started with a quick chat with Darren Gough in the clubhouse, which was nice. 

F9/B9/total

Rick 16/19= 35
Quinny 18/16=34
Fish 17/14=31
Foxholer 14/15=29

Teams were Fish and me vs Foxholer and Quinny. 
We were 5 down after 5, 1 down after 9 all  square after 17, then lost the last by 1 point to lose 1 down. 
Some great golf and good banter again. A very tight match that went all the way, just as I like them. 

Fish took a thousand photos so they'll be along soon. 
Thanks to everyone this weekend for taking up the offer.


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm still just down the road still just before the M1 waiting to be towed home, swerved to miss,a fox and clipped a bollard and the whole of the front suspension and wish bone has collapsed, its going to be a long night


----------



## quinn (Aug 2, 2015)

G



rickg said:



			Results in from Day 2:
Started with a quick chat with Darren Gough in the clubhouse, which was nice. 

F9/B9/total

Rick 16/19= 35
Quinny 18/16=34
Fish 17/14=31
Foxholer 14/15=29

Teams were Fish and me vs Foxholer and Quinny. 
We were 5 down after 5, 1 down after 9 all  square after 17, then lost the last by 1 point to lose 1 down. 
Some great golf and good banter again. A very tight match that went all the way, just as I like them. 

Fish took a thousand photos so they'll be along soon. 
Thanks to everyone this weekend for taking up the offer.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks again Rick, I met two legends today &#128512; that's some course you've got there, don't think you'll ever get tired of playing that every week, can see it holding some big events, it's set up perfect, bunkers on 18 need something doing with them...like being filled in &#128512;, cheers again


----------



## Crow (Aug 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm still just down the road still just before the M1 waiting to be towed home, swerved to miss,a fox and clipped a bollard and the whole of the front suspension and wish bone has collapsed, its going to be a long night 

Click to expand...

Bummer!

Best of luck....


----------



## quinn (Aug 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm still just down the road still just before the M1 waiting to be towed home, swerved to miss,a fox and clipped a bollard and the whole of the front suspension and wish bone has collapsed, its going to be a long night 

Click to expand...

Bloody hell, sorry to hear mate, hope you get sorted


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2015)

quinn said:



			Blokody hell, sorry to hear mate, hope you get sorted
		
Click to expand...

Still sat here waiting for recovery.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			Still sat here waiting for recovery.
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck fish! 

Sounds/looks a cracking course. Hopefully one day...


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm still just down the road still just before the M1 waiting to be towed home, swerved to miss,a fox and clipped a bollard and the whole of the front suspension and wish bone has collapsed, its going to be a long night 

Click to expand...

Yikes!

And I was contemplating moaning about having to wait 57 minutes for a connection! Hope it gets sorted soon! I bet the fox simply looked at the damage an trotted off!

A pleasure to meet Quinn and Fish and be hosted by Rick again. Many thanks!

Certainly left plenty of shots out there (including 4 rather stupid blobs), but thoroughly enjoyed the challenge!


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2015)

I like wildlife and always had a soft spot for foxes, not sure I'll swerve 1 again only to hit a kerb & bollard at 40mph and right off my car


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2015)

Huge thanks to Rick for hosting and inviting us mere mortals to his envious course, it really was in great condition and a picture in such great weather.  Great to finally meet Ross (Foxholer) and Chris (Quinn), great company all the way round with some top banter, some huffs & puffs and a great match between the 2 pairs, especially as Rick and I were 5 down after 5 holes  but then we both fired up, I shot 20 points over the next 8 holes putting a decent run together of 4 pars as I changed my address on the tee, if you don't get off the tee well at The Centurion, your buggered! 

Couldn't believe we lost the hole on 10th, Ross & Chris both parred the hole, Rick parred it also but without a shot and I needed my birdie putt to half the hole! whats all that about!

I'm still yet to finish the 18th, I've still never putt on that bloody green 

That's my 3rd visit now, slightly down on previous scores but with the way I started I was pleased to return a 31 with 5 pars & 1 birdie in the end, 5 blobs just killed me, and most of them were the par 3's  

Left the course and just 100yds down the road by the speed camera a fox belted out from the hedge, I swerved, sun in my eyes and hit a kerb & bollard in the middle of the road and snapped my wish bone and the car came to an abrupt halt!  Phoned my insurance breakdown at 8.30pm and I was still in my car at 02.50hrs!  Eventually after admitting they failed to find me a Hiab recovery lorry they sent a taxi for me and brought me home for 5am, abandoning the car until morning.  I was informed that my car would be collected at 8am, but I've just been informed its still there on the road at Hemel with all my golf clubs and gear!!   










Anyway, a great day all the same in great company that I'd happily play anywhere with again, although I'm now totally knackered.

















































The Peroni's were a great touch, cheers Rick :cheers:


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 3, 2015)

Just another note on wildlife...

I'm almost certain that was a Red Kite too. The grey head put me off certainty initially, but have checked and that is the case. There was a pair that nested in the trees alongside the 4th at Mill Ride from a few years ago.And they are the symbol of Huntercombe GC, where they are a very common site - that's near where they were released as part of  the conservation plan that has been so successful.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 4, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Just another note on wildlife...

I'm almost certain that was a Red Kite too. The grey head put me off certainty initially, but have checked and that is the case. There was a pair that nested in the trees alongside the 4th at Mill Ride from a few years ago.And they are the symbol of Huntercombe GC, where they are a very common site - that's near where they were released as part of  the conservation plan that has been so successful.
		
Click to expand...

It might well have been, we see them regularly at WGC which as the red kite flies isn't far from Centurion, they are BIG birds


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2015)

They're so common around here that you barely look twice when you see one - or 10!!


----------



## rickg (Aug 4, 2015)

We have dozens of red kites......the conversation was around whether one that was seen was a buzzard as we have 2 pairs.......consensus is that it was a kite....


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2015)

rickg said:



			We have dozens of red kites......the conversation was around whether one that was seen was a buzzard as we have 2 pairs.......consensus is that it was a kite....
		
Click to expand...

It just didn't look as colourful as some of the other red kites I'd seen


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			It just didn't look as colourful as some of the other red kites I'd seen
		
Click to expand...

The obvious pointer for a kite is if you can see the string off the bottom. If there's no string, its not a kite.


----------



## la_lucha (Aug 4, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			The obvious pointer for a kite is if you can see the string off the bottom. If there's no string, its not a kite.
		
Click to expand...

I think I saw a Superman kite once, well it had a large S pattern on its back.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 4, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			The obvious pointer for a kite is if you can see the string off the bottom. If there's no string, its not a kite.
		
Click to expand...

Generally only the females wear 'strings', the males favour 'y' fronts


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2015)

rickg said:



			We have dozens of red kites......the conversation was around whether one that was seen was a buzzard as we have 2 pairs.......consensus is that it was a kite....
		
Click to expand...

Its all in the wings and the tail..
Kite has long slender wings and a forked tail
Buzzard has shorter, wider wings and a rounded tail.


----------

